# String Tracker Arrow Clips ???



## cbaxp (Dec 10, 2010)

Does anyone out there (bow shops, former string tracker users) have any of the Game Tracker arrow clips that are used to attach the string tracker to the arrow that they are looking to sell?


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

I threw them all away years ago after having the first two that I hit deer with, straightened out by hitting bone apparently and releasing the string. 

Ever since then I tied the string directly by making a double loop and wrapping it around the broadhead base and screwing it into the ferrule.

Good idea that never worked for me.


----------



## Terry Williams (Dec 20, 2000)

I will check my box although I never used it I did have one.


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

Many people have asked but very little luck! Do what bucko said and just tie it on!


----------



## Terry Williams (Dec 20, 2000)

Dug through my boxes and couldn't find any


----------

